# Strange walk on trip on Pensacola Pier



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Me and my bride went to the Margarita Hotel for the Sunday Brunch yesterday and decided to walk it off on the Pensacola pier next door afterward. We spotted plenty of schools of rays . Some ladies were walking just ahead of us also I asked them to look over at the rays and they did. They then started telling us how their mom the day before was at the end of the pier and spotted rays. She turned to tell their dad about them and he was laying on the pier. *He had a heart attack and died right there Saturday. *
You know that you only go through life one time but I asked them about him and they told me how he loved fishing. I told them that I loved fishing and if I had to die with a rod in my hand, well that is the way I want to go. Just something to think about. 

For my fishing report, They were catching Bonita on jigs. pic is attached.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well, i have to agree with the way i might want to go out other than in my sleep...

congratulations to you and your bride and other than the story, how was the ville'?...


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

'ville was awesome. The bruch (pricey at $23 each) was very good. Eggs Benedict, rasbeery cream french toast, cook to order omlettes, chicken, carved RB, and endless Bloody Mary's and Mimosa's for $6/each.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i wouldn't mind dying while fishing either and plus i will see every fish i caught and killed and i will catch and kill them again when i leave the earth lol


----------

